# A few shots of Pheno, Livingstoni & others...



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, this is my best attempt yet to get decent pics of these guys...not as good as others' out there, but I'm so proud of these guys that I had to try my best...

Here's my 'Big Blue' Pheno...









Big Blue and Sulpher Head's Blaze :lol: 









Pic with Livingstoni









Pic with Intermedius









Here you can see this totally under-rated fish, the Exo (love that fish!)









It's so hard to get these guys, since no one is really excited about the camera (except the sulpherhead)...I'll try to get the others later...hope you enjoyed these!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOVE the pheno! All of the others look great!

P.S. the only fish that i have that loves the camera is my albino eureka! He jumps in front of the other fish just to be in the picture! :lol:


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks! The pheno is by far my favorite, looks & temperment! Here's my current stock list:

1 Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" 
1 Dimidiochromis dimidiatus 
1 Copadichromis azureus 
1 Exochochromis anagenys 
1 Nimbochromis livingstonii 
1 Placidochromis electra 
1 Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" 
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) 
1 Protomelas taeniolatus 
1 Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" 
1 Protomelas spilonotus (Sulpher Head)

It's a peaceful mix right now, but I will probably have to find a good home sooner or later for my livingstoni, he's growing FAST!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

What is the blue head in the firsh pix in the back? I like him 2 

I was pretty proud of my stock but now I just wanna cry!! :lol:


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

FLGirl, thanks for posting pictures! I plan on getting some of the guys you listed, and it may be just me, but I find it near impossible to find hobbyists' photos of these. Stock photos of show males, maybe, but hardly ever any haps just chillin' in their tanks.

Very beautiful bunch. Can't wait to get my boys 

(And yes, aren't Pheno such sweethearts?)


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Desi<3 said:


> What is the blue head in the firsh pix in the back? I like him 2
> 
> I was pretty proud of my stock but now I just wanna cry!! :lol:


Lol...thanks for the compliment! That other blue-headed guy in the first pic is my male taiwan reef....I was a little worried about their passive reputation, but he's been able to hold his own just fine in this tank...but then again, everyone is peaceful with each other for the most part. 

My haps just chillin' in the tank is about all I can get of them! :lol: These are the best pics I can seem to get, it's really hard not to get some kind of reflection in a bowfront tank, no matter what angle you use! :wink:


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's a pic with the Electra, Exo, Red Empress and Blue doing his 'u-turn'...


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I love your fish!!! That Pheno looks great, can you get a full tank shot? I want to check out your backround.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful fish and pics! That intermedius is awesome looking too. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, it was very difficult to try and get good shots of my entire tank without tons of reflection, but here's about the best I could get....




























And a few stars of the tank:

Electra Likoma









Azeurus









Exo









Spino









Group shot with most (not all) the fish in my tank









Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

They look very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL I have the reflection problem too. Try taking pictures after dark w/ the blinds closed! Sounds kinda funny but it works for me!

What size is the tank?

I really like the background rocks too, they look good w/ all of the haps!


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Desi...the tank is a 72 g. bowfront. It will be too small for a few of the species I have in here sooner or later, but I have a nice home all lined up for them when they get that big. The only one I don't think I will eventually give up though is my pheno...he's such a nice boy, unless he gets just too big... :wink:

Eventually, once everyone gets too large they will go to a new home and I will move all my Tangs over to this tank from their current 39 g. tank and convert that smaller tank to a small reef/goby saltwater tank...


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

O at least you know what you are going to do w/ your fish when they get to big!

Saltwater? I would love to try it but.............i think its beyond me :lol: !

I had a chance to pick up 4 Likoma yesterday but i passed it up for some peacock fry. What is their temperament like?


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Desi<3 said:


> I had a chance to pick up 4 Likoma yesterday but i passed it up for some peacock fry. What is their temperament like?


Surprizingly, I thought they would be more peaceful...but he's doing alot of chasing around! I just got him a couple of weeks ago, so he may still be trying to establish dominance. Actually, some of the species that I have really do surprize me! Some I thought would be more aggressive and have turned out to be amazingly peaceful, and vice versa! All in all though, I have a great mix that seem to get along together. The proof is in the fins...no nips! Occasionally I'll see a slightly nipped fin (very small) but they are all very healthy, happy and eating well.

So, I would say I really like the Likoma, he's a truly gorgeous fish, but his personality is definitely different than what I expected...although each fish will be different. :wink:


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ya at my LFS they have them in a 10gall tank (just one species w/ fish under 4") and the tanks w/ cichlids almost every tank had a few that looked cornered but there were none cornered in the tank w/ them in it and it surprised me! They were around 4" to, so I was like, they must be peaceful, which is why I almost went for them!

Kinda glad I didnt now!

They also had a 6" Red E in a tank that small and I felt SOOO sorry for him! I just about bit the bait and went for him, too  ! He had great color on top of everything!

I try not to impulsse buy :lol: but sometimes it doesnt work and I bite the bait!


----------



## Dykemyster (Jul 30, 2003)

Fantastic background, very natural looking. It is amazing to see how much the livingstonii has actually grown since you have had him.

The pheno is just amazing and the lithobates blaze just glows in that setup. :thumb:


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Erik! He did grow quite a bit, didn't he?  Guess it's all that good food he's been eating. Glad you like the background...I'm glad I decided to go ahead with it and do it from the beginning of this tank.


----------

